# Fixie project...



## stoatsngroats (20 Apr 2009)

I'm gonna be 'steptoe', and ask for anything which may help me complete my first fixie project, spending much less than Joe24's £7.19....!

I have frame/forks/bars/brake/CR, but really need a fixed rear wheel 27", front wheel 27", tyres/tubes, and new chain!

I realise that there are many more deservng cases around, but if your thinking of throwing these items, I'll be more than happy to try and collect, if local to West Sussex........

Thanks!


----------



## Joe24 (20 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> I'm gonna be 'steptoe', and ask for anything which may help me complete my first fixie project, spending much less than Joe24's £7.19....!
> 
> I have frame/forks/bars/brake/CR, but really need a fixed rear wheel 27", front wheel 27", tyres/tubes, and new chain!
> 
> ...



Bar tape will cost you though, and probably a chain will aswell
Ive not got any spare stuff to help you out though, sorry.


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Bar tape will cost you though,



Thanks tho' Joe.....

I should add that I'm happy to try biulding the rear, if that's the way I have to go..!


----------



## Landslide (20 Apr 2009)

I've no bits for you Stoats (sorry), but have you considered a "suicide" set-up, converting an old freewheel-style rear wheel?


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Apr 2009)

Landslide said:


> I've no bits for you Stoats (sorry), but have you considered a "suicide" set-up, converting an old freewheel-style rear wheel?



Didn't realise this was the name for them....

Yep, it's under consideration, BUT the wheel I have is b&**&^d, with rim bulges!

There's a chap locally who buys bikes from the Police, and I'm trying to see what he may have spare - thing is, he really wants £'s for bits, and I'm trying to get it done on the very, very cheap! (as close to £0.00 as possible!)

I've still got a little while to think this through, and add to my collection tho - thanks for the pointer tho' Landslide..


----------



## Joe24 (20 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> Didn't realise this was the name for them....
> 
> Yep, it's under consideration, BUT the wheel I have is b&**&^d, with rim bulges!
> 
> ...



I think we should have a little competition thread going. With a list of stuff thats on the bike, so the amount spent can go by what stuff you have on aswell.

As for the suicide fixed, its a naff name. Its absolute runnish really, if that sprocket is put on right then i very much doubt that it will move.
On the fixed ive just built/building, this is what ive done. I have a BB lockring on as a spacer, but if i didnt have this on, i would have a BB lockring after the sprocket to use as a lockring for the sprocket.


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> I think we should have a little competition thread going. With a list of stuff thats on the bike, so the amount spent can go by what stuff you have on aswell.


 You're on...but bear in mind, this is only my first attempt at this, whereas you got LOADS of experience.... 




Joe24 said:


> As for the suicide fixed, its a naff name. Its absolute runnish*? *really, if that sprocket is put on right then i very much doubt that it will move.
> On the fixed ive just built/building, this is what ive done. I have a BB lockring on as a spacer, but if i didnt have this on, i would have a BB lockring after the sprocket to use as a lockring for the sprocket.



I may end up doing this, deoends on what I can magic up! 

But you'll be fatser than me, AND, I mayNOT love you either!


----------



## Joe24 (20 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> *You're on...but bear in mind, this is only my first attempt at this, whereas you got LOADS of experience.... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was my first attempt on doing it on the cheap, but i have built 2 fixeds up before, so i have got abit more experience. But that doesnt count for much, its a fixed, not much to know!


Oh, and you do love me


----------



## Joe24 (20 Apr 2009)

Oh, runnish means rubbish. Pressed the wrong button, cant edit my post either


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Was my first attempt on doing it on the cheap, but i have built 2 fixeds up before, so i have got abit more experience. *But that doesnt count for much, its a fixed, not much to know!*



I'm not as intelligent as I look!



Joe24 said:


> Oh, and you do love me


....I give up


----------



## Joe24 (20 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> I*'m not as intelligent as I look!*
> 
> 
> ....I give up



Put a sprocket on, get the chain line right and your sorted

You give up already? That was easy

Good luck with the build


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Put a sprocket on, get the chain line right and your sorted
> 
> You give up already? That was easy ()
> 
> Good luck with the build



Thanks mate.....I'll shout if I need advice........(good man!)


----------



## montage (20 Apr 2009)

Hmmm....I am also very tempted to take up on this challenge... though for under £8....doubt it!
No doubt I will be buying all the parts from ebay or similar....

Anyway, despite the odds, game on!


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> Hmmm....I am also very tempted to take up on this challenge... though for under £8....doubt it!
> No doubt I will be buying all the parts from ebay or similar....
> 
> Anyway, despite the odds, game on!



Worth a go.....!

I'm not saying mine will be pretty, but for a starter, to see if I like it, why spend much cash on it...?

Good luck too Montage......IoW on fixed....?


----------



## montage (20 Apr 2009)

IoW on a fixed.....HA... no chance...
Anyway get finding bits......*pull your finger out *


----------



## Joe24 (20 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> Hmmm....I am also very tempted to take up on this challenge... though for under £8....doubt it!
> No doubt I will be buying all the parts from ebay or similar....
> 
> Anyway, despite the odds, game on!



Just got to know enough people with enough stuff sitting around in their garage
Oh, and know someone who had a crash on a bike, got some money for the bike from the insurance then told you you could have what you wanted from it


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> IoW on a fixed.....HA... no chance...
> Anyway get finding bits......*pull your finger out *


 , you unsym*pathetic git*!


----------

